# Free Knitting Patterns



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

This may have been posted before, but it's new to me.  
http://www.greatballsofyarn.com/freepatterns.htm


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the link, I have booked marked it!



judbert said:


> This may have been posted before, but it's new to me.
> http://www.greatballsofyarn.com/freepatterns.htm


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh no! I've just added even more to my " ooh I must knit that" list. Some gorgeousness patterns there, thanks for the link!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks! Now I'll have to live to be 15,000 years old!!

There are more freebies out there than I can possibly start and/or finish. LOL

But I love the top in grey with the scallop sleeves and hem. THANK you!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

She used to hav a shop here in Florida (3) of them. All closed. Don't know if you can still purchase the book. I have a copy.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

OOOOH thanks,lots of lovely patterns.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> Thanks! Now I'll have to live to be 15,000 years old!!
> 
> There are more freebies out there than I can possibly start and/or finish. LOL
> 
> But I love the top in grey with the scallop sleeves and hem. THANK you!


My thoughts exactly,even about the grey top which I have downloaded.


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for the site info......nice, easy looking patterns. Have to bookmark and get back to when I have more time. Don't know when that might be but...... :lol:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great site.....Thank you


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link it is new to me.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Marny CA said:


> Thanks! Now I'll have to live to be 15,000 years old!!
> 
> There are more freebies out there than I can possibly start and/or finish. LOL
> 
> But I love the top in grey with the scallop sleeves and hem. THANK you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Oh, nice. Didn't see that one so far. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

New to me, also. Thank you for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## BonneyRabbit (Dec 6, 2013)

judbert said:


> This may have been posted before, but it's new to me.
> http://www.greatballsofyarn.com/freepatterns.htm


Thank you so much for this wonderful website! I bookmarked it right away.


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm so pleased to have shared a site that my fellow KPers seem to appreciate as much as I do. There really are some lovely patterns. Thank you for letting me know, and happy knitting, everyone!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Have bookmarked. :thumbup:


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks for sharing, I found a pretty scarf :lol:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you. Some lovely patterns.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

More patterns I love :lol: but cannot live long enough to make  Thank you for them anyway. They will be great to look at and dream of, maybe even get to one or more of them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

judystar said:


> More patterns I love :lol: but cannot live long enough to make  Thank you for them anyway. They will be great to look at and dream of, maybe even get to one or more of them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I know the feeling. Every since joining KP, I think I've spent more time drooling over patterns than I have knitting.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

It's new to me....thanks for sharing :!:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great site.

I love the Trellis Scarf!

Thanks.


----------



## ola alaa (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

judbert said:


> This may have been posted before, but it's new to me.
> http://www.greatballsofyarn.com/freepatterns.htm


Thank you for that link. I have not seen this site before either and will enjoy making the little coat for my dog. Jay


----------

